# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  thiết kế postreply trong forum (PHP)

## khaseven

em thấy trên các forum có phần postreply rất hay khi mình nhấn vào thẻ img ( chèn hình vào bài viết )

thì nó sẽ echo ra phần nội dung phía dưới là : 

ko biết làm thế nào vậy .. xin chỉ giúp em với ! em xin cảm ơn mọi người

----------


## icanfly

lỗi hình rồi bạn ơi !!!!
:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::real  mad::realmad::realmad:

----------

